# July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (22 June 2013)

Good evening everyone, and welcome to the July 2013 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The July 2013 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between July 1 and July 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Sunday, June 30 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Mickel (22 June 2013)

LNC again thanks Joe.

With the declining S/P over the last few months any increase now will be greater in % terms.

An announcement on LNC's Shale Oil  exploration partner is likely in the next month and should
send the S/P north.


----------



## Tyler Durden (22 June 2013)

AVQ please.

They have a trial coming up in August in the Solomon Islands over mining land rights, and so July should be a month full of speculation.


----------



## pavilion103 (22 June 2013)

BTR this month. Some huge volume appearing with possibly some support. Similar to last month (IVA). 
3rd different stocks in 4 months. Hopefully as good as the last 3 months: 4th, 2nd, 1st*

That reminds me I need to send my bank details still for my 2nd place in the April comp. Not sure if I'm going to jinx myself but I thought I'd just wait until after the June comp because I'm well clear in 1st. Now I'm guaranteed to stuff up!!!:


----------



## Iggy_Pop (22 June 2013)

AVB Working on finance to get the copper processing established.


----------



## Muschu (23 June 2013)

TPG as an uneducated hunch and against evidence
 Just having fun if that is ok. Not holding but like the telco sector.


----------



## qldfrog (23 June 2013)

Newcrest (NCM) again: They will be so low at the start of the month that a quick jump is not unexpected.
Warning:
I have some NCM but all protected by put options and I would NOT go long with these as an investor so not a buy recommendation


----------



## bigdog (23 June 2013)

OGC - Oceana Gold

The SP has crashed this year because of the fall in the price of gold! 

52-wk High 3.5700
52-wk Low	1.2550


----------



## Muschu (23 June 2013)

Muschu said:


> TPG as an uneducated hunch and against evidence
> Just having fun if that is ok. Not holding but like the telco sector.





sorry Joe -- TPG Telecom code is actually TPM


----------



## noco (23 June 2013)

GDO for me thanks Joe.

I believe gold prices have hit rock bottom but are about rise again.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 June 2013)

DYE thanks.

Reason:  :dunno:  

Big rise followed by 61.8 Fib bounce.  Volume hasn't dropped away yet.


----------



## basilio (24 June 2013)

MHM again Joe.  Has to turn around some time ... surely ?


----------



## Sdajii (25 June 2013)

TPD - I'm hoping this company's first well spews out a motherload of oil and gives me a quick multibagger.


----------



## robusta (25 June 2013)

Back to PHK please Joe.

They have a good product in a growing market.


----------



## Klogg (26 June 2013)

GRR for me please.

Complete guess that IO stocks might be favorable next week, and GRR has no debt and net cash of ~160m from memory (I don't invest like this, haha)


----------



## Purple XS2 (26 June 2013)

*BLT* - Benitech BioPharma, back from the brink of insolvency at the beginning of 2013.
Now conducting a cap-raise at 0.011 (and a consolidation - this may mess up the face-value comparisons).

Another Biotech with ambitions - their patents in genetic manipulation technology reinforced by the recent Myriad case in U.S. Supreme Court.

July 2013's probably a bit early, but what the hell ...

Thanks Joe, and good luck all.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 June 2013)

*ARU* please.


----------



## tigerboi (27 June 2013)

BCT thx joe....tb


----------



## explod (27 June 2013)

KFE thank you.

Positive news on metalurgy due very soon now.

On the chart we see a bottom in and some some strength the lasst few days.


----------



## pixel (27 June 2013)

I'll try *SXY*, thanks Joe

It's one of my latest Trinity turn-around suggestions, and I've started buying today. The additional 2P reserves should lift it back up, although it may retrace a little into Monday.


----------



## jbocker (27 June 2013)

WHN please Joe. Expect an announcement of their JV partner.. supposed to be by the end of this month. But maybe it will be July.


----------



## Des P (28 June 2013)

LYC again thanks Joe, there will have to be an announcement soon for production rates and the S/P is the lowest it has been in the last to years 
Cheers


----------



## odds-on (28 June 2013)

ASL again please Joe.

Oversold and worth tangible book value...I am a believer!


----------



## Knobby22 (28 June 2013)

CIX.

held up well with the recent downturn and i expect the next profit announcement to be very strong. Hopefully it comes out in July.


----------



## richbb (28 June 2013)

CCV again, Joe. It traded between the range of 1.005 to 1.075 for last two weeks since the big fall. May have chance to break the 1.07-1.075 resistance and the first target is 1.145.


----------



## catfish (28 June 2013)

INA thanks joe. Just under nav, several fund managers have been buying and recently raised capital and announced several aquisitions. May rise as market digests info over the next month.[/I]


----------



## nulla nulla (28 June 2013)

*GPT *thanks Joe. I consider GPT was oversold from May 20 and is slowly making it's way back. It will have a dividend in August which is bound to be an incentive for some investors. The yield, at the current price, combined with the low Aud$ could also attract fresh investors from overseas.


----------



## springhill (28 June 2013)

I will take CMT again, for the same reasons as last month.

Low cap, low liquidity w/ exposure to Palta-1 drill results.


----------



## Crows (28 June 2013)

SWE for me. Recent small cap listed at 20c which has dropped below this to 17c and in my opiniomn has great potential. Perhaps this is the month people start to realise the potential. Recent bids on some blocks along the EARS could get investors excited.


----------



## drillinto (29 June 2013)

SYR  >>  http://www.syrahresources.com.au/


----------



## Joe Blow (29 June 2013)

My apologies for not reminding everyone to please post a brief reason explaining why you chose your particular stock.

Thank you to those that have! 

To those that haven't, if you revisit this thread before entries close please consider adding your reason in a separate post.


----------



## pacestick (29 June 2013)

uns Contract due to be announced  any day now  it should dwarf the two already announced contracts


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 June 2013)

MML (Medusa)for me  thanks Joe.
 Im looking maybe optimistically for a floor on gold price,
Then I feel that Medusa may recover better than some goldies due to its 
lower  operational costs.


----------



## burglar (30 June 2013)

MUX Mungana Goldmines - well beaten down.


----------



## drillinto (30 June 2013)

drillinto said:


> SYR  >>  http://www.syrahresources.com.au/




The Balama Graphite Project in Mozambique and the Nachingwea Graphite Project in Tanzania have the potential to be high tonnage, high grade, flake graphite projects. Balama is also highly anomalous in vanadium, with sample grades up to 1.25%.


----------



## Agentm (30 June 2013)

as tpd is taken will run with stx


----------



## Joe Blow (30 June 2013)

For the rest of today I will be dropping the minimum post requirement and accepting entries from all ASF members.

If you haven't entered the competition before, consider giving it a go this month!


----------



## VSntchr (30 June 2013)

This month I am going to go for ACG again. Expecting the 4C late in the month to be quite a good one so hoping for a rush back up to 9-10c


----------



## skyQuake (30 June 2013)

EVR thanks Joe,

Will be up about 20% come Monday following overseas so I'd reckon I'd get a head start


----------



## Knobby22 (30 June 2013)

Why is that Skyquake. Is it dual listed?


----------



## skyQuake (30 June 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> Why is that Skyquake. Is it dual listed?




yep, up heaps in canada overnight


----------



## bathuu (30 June 2013)

*BUL* again please. As usual just punting. The graph looks like it is set to go for this month.


----------



## kenny (30 June 2013)

*NEU* for me thanks Joe. Purely a speccy play with clinical trials not expecting results until next year.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## mr. jeff (30 June 2013)

NEA please Joe
Great product and the stock is moving along in trend.
Expecting more positive news this month - don't ask me what but plenty of room for it to move and still retains some strength so long as it stays above its 25c level.


----------



## peter2 (30 June 2013)

*BDR*: please Joe.

Can't believe I'm tipping a gold stock, but July is usually a good month for gold. There's no way I'm buying this until price breaks through the sloping resistance line and makes a higher low.


----------

